

What has happened to agile? - fernandezpablo
http://gastonnusimovich.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/twelve-years-after-what-the-heck-has-happened-to-agile/

======
pif
A nice article by Alex from 2007: [http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Great-
Pyramid-of-Agile.a...](http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Great-Pyramid-of-
Agile.aspx) In particular, I like this sentence: "a simple, painful truth: you
have to know what to build before you can start building it."

